# 6 Monate auf eine Zeit (Datum) anrechnen



## Grille (15. Oktober 2006)

Hallo

Ich möchte mit meinem Excel (Office 2003), Zeil berechnen:

in einem Feld (A1) sollen MONATE stehen (z.B.: 6), und in einem anderem Feld (A2) soll ein Datum stehen (z.B.: 15.Okt.2006)

nun möchte ich meine Monate (A1) mit dem Datum (A2) addieren, so, dass im Feld A3 das Ergebnis (z.B.: 15.Apr.2007) steht.

Kann mir jemand sagen wie man das macht?

mein Formelversuch:
=TAG(A2)&"."&(MONAT(A2)+A1)&"."&JAHR(A2)
ergibt:
15.16.2006,
obwohl ich die Zelle A3 als Datum TT.MM.JJJJ formatirt habe

Vielen Dank,
Grille


----------



## Thomas Darimont (15. Oktober 2006)

Hallo!

Schau mal hier:

```
Monate	Datum	Datum +Monate
6	=HEUTE()	=DATUM(JAHR(B2);MONAT(B2)+A2;TAG(B2))
```

Ergebnis:

```
Monate    Datum    Datum +Monate
6    15.10.2006    15.04.2007
```


Gruß Tom


----------



## Grille (15. Oktober 2006)

oh ... vielen Dank. Da war ich ja schon auf der richtigen Spur.

Gibt es eigentlich auch die Möglichkeit, die 6 Monate als "Zeitmenge" zu formatieren und dann nurnoch zu rechnen: "Datum + Zeitmenge" ... also A1 + A2.
das ginge ja mit Sekunden, Minuten und Stunden .. also warum nicht auch mit Tagen,Monaten und Jahren; natürlich ohne den "trick" 6 Monate in Stunden umzuwandeln


----------

